# Compatible fish in a 125 gallon tank?



## soccer423 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, I am hoping to fill my 125 gallon tank with the following fish and i wanted to know if anyone had any comments on whether or not the fish would do well with each other, thanks!
(1)	Lamarcks Angelfish
(1)	Chalk Bass 
(2) Orbic Cardinalfish 
(2)	Ocellaris Clownfish 
(5) Green Chromis 
(1)	Citron Clown Goby 
(1)	Six Line Wrasse 
(1) Scopas Tang 
(1)	Yellow Tang 
(1)	Blue Tang 
(1)	Orange Shoulder Tang 
(1) Bicolor Blenny


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a lot of fish, but you have selected fish which stay small in size, so with proper filtration I think a 125 can handle it. A few comments on the actual fish...

The Lamarcks Angel is an interesting choice. I have seen a lot of reviews which say they are an easy to keep species, but I would challange this strongly. They ship well and are usually in good health when you buy them, but I have not talked to many hobbyists who have been successful long term. This is probably due to the size of an adult, which exceeds 9 inches, and the need of the Genicanthus Genus to constantly feed. If you do decide on this Genus of angelfish, an automatic feeder will be almost a necessity, so that you can feed 4 or 5 small feedings per day.

The Orange Shoulder Tang does not belong in this small of an aquarium. Anything less than 220 to 400 gallons is abuse to any member of the Acanthurus Tangs. In the wild, these fish reach 80% of their adult size within 1 year, which means 8''-18'' in length minimum. I have seen far to many members of this species perish in the home aquarium.

Your Scopas Tang and Yellow Tang should do fine together, just be certain to add them at the same time. This is an absolute requirement.

By "Blue Tang" i hope you are referring to the Paracanthurus hepatus, the Blue Hippo Tang? If you are, then it is a great fish for your tank. You need to know that this species has a habit of laying on its side for many weeks, sometimes months, after being introduced to an aquarium.

The Citron Goby is a coldwater fish. It should not be sold at the LFS, although it is commonly seen. Do not buy this fish, as it needs temperatures under 72F for long term success.

All of this information assumes you set up the aquarium properly, with live rock, aragonite sand, and a protein skimmer. If you are attempting to keep Tangs and Angelfish without the proper setup, then success would be rare.


----------



## soccer423 (Aug 28, 2008)

thank you very much pasfur after reading your comments i will definately be looking at different fish to replace the orange shoulder tang, citron goby and lamarcks angel, thanks again


----------

